# MK6 GLI Tire Size Suggestion



## dOM. (Feb 5, 2005)

Quick question regarding a 2013 GLI's running the stock sport suspension. Whats do you guys think would be the largest tire I could get away with without rubbing? Wheels in question would be 18x8.5 et45. Going for the more squared/beefy look rather then stretched. Thanks! :beer:


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

245/40-18 is a little bigger in diameter than stock, 245/35-18 is a little smaller. Either should work at stock ride height, or with mild lowering, and are a good width match to an 8.5" wheel.
I found this picture online. This is what the poster stated it's running:


> Enkei RS05RR 18x8.5"et45
> Continental extreme DW 245/35












A 40-series tire will obviously give a little more (~.3") sidewall.


----------



## dOM. (Feb 5, 2005)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> 245/40-18 is a little bigger in diameter than stock, 245/35-18 is a little smaller. Either should work at stock ride height, or with mild lowering, and are a good width match to an 8.5" wheel.
> I found this picture online. This is what the poster stated it's running:


Excellent, thank you for the help :beer:


----------

